
First Woman to Beat a Man at World Darts Overwhelmed by Response - mellosouls
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2019/dec/22/fallon-sherrock-first-woman-to-beat-man-pdc-world-darts-championship-billie-jean-king
======
Jupe
Impressive. She hit six 180s. A 180 (or "Ton-80") is three darts in the treble
ring of the 20 "slice" of the board. (The top slice, above the bulls-eye).

So, she placed 18 darts (3-at-a-time) in the treble ring. While larger than
the bulls-eye, the triple 20 is worth more (60 points) than the 50 points of a
bullseye.

The world record for Ton-80s is 22 in a single match.

I've gotten ONE triple-sixty years ago, and was quite proud at the time. The
biggest challenges for me were "bounce-back" when hitting the wire and "dart-
splitting" (Robin-hood style).

~~~
sambe
At one point I played a lot and also got a single 180. Probably several dozen
bounce-backs from the wire but not a single split dart. Always found it
strange that people say this happens often.

~~~
lonelappde
Split dart happens when the board is higher quality than the dart.

~~~
Jupe
Interesting... I never thought about that. I guess if the bristles board were
very tight packed, the force of the incoming dart wouldn't be enough to move
the dart out of the way?

I had a good bristle board, but I recall spending much more on darts
(weighted, various shaft materials, and an uncountable number of flights,
etc.)

------
newnewpdro
TIL this had never been won by a woman before, surprising.

------
meddlin
That's just awesome. Glad to see it.

